# Bighorn Sheep Down!!!



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

I have definately been absent from the forum for a while. I found out this spring that I had drawn a Washington State Bighorn Sheep Tieton A Tag! All my extra time has been spent in the woods looking for my once in a lifetime ram.

After a summer of scouting I have finally downed my Bighorn! I had full intentions of bring Knightlinger and Booker along for the hunt, but with 90 degree temps, lots of rattlesnakes, and a fire in my hunting unit made me decide to leave them at home.

On day 9 of the hunt I got my chance and at a dandy of a Ram. I was able to pull off a 490 yards shot with my 270 wsm. Talk about a truely nasty spot to shoot an animal. It took a 3 mile hike gaining 2000' of elevation and some serious side hilling to locate and sneak within a shootable position. After the shot it took 3 hours to work over to where the ram was down. I am talking cliffs, boulders, rock slides, slick grass, and the like. After boning the critter out it took an another 4 hours to pack it out. I really wish the goats had been along. 

I had thought to go and get the boys for the pack out, but I ended up shooting the ram inside of the fires containment line. There was just too many burned out stump holes, ash, widow makers and smoldering trees. I didn't want to get them hurt. I had to wait until the fire crews were done until I could get into look and see if they were still around. I hunted all the way around the fire looking for the bachleor group I had seen all summer. I figured they would have come out with all the firefighter banging around. It amazed me that the rams had not left the fire area. The burn was patchy enough that the ram had cover to hang out I guess.

Here are some pics of the end result! Some pics of the boys during our summer scouting trips to follow.


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow!! Nice work!!!


----------



## Dekker (Mar 20, 2012)

Great job! How many points did it take to draw the tag? That is a great ram.


----------



## tgallaty (Dec 11, 2008)

Congratulations! That is a great looking ram, and some mighty rugged looking country.


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

Great trophy, it sounds like you did your homework (and footwork) and really earned it. 

Those sheep are sturdy looking critters; I'll bet they would make great pack animals! Hmmmm...maybe I'm on to something.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Great job. Sheep hunting is a thrill. My Idaho ram was in 2010. My boys were young to pack but never a day on that trip went by that I did not wish they were there helping me. Sheep hunting is a lot of work. Congrats on your ram.
IdahoNancy


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I am totally jealous!! LOL....very nice ram!


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------

